# It's time...



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

S'pose I should get up and go and collect it....


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh my!! Pics please... (And no number plates  )

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ok got the car. Let's say it was less than successful.
Considering options of returning it.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Ok I'll take the bait....Why?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The spec is not what I ordered, plus I paid for options not fitted to the car. I'm more disappointed with the lack of service.

Interior is not what I wanted and park assist, dimming mirrors and ACC all not fitted.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

To be honest I don't blame you,I would feel the same in your shoes.I think another one of those "I'm not happy with my car" type of threads is going to emerge again!
Was it the same dealer that you've used over the years?

Edit.Are you sure they have handed you the right car?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

You'd think for a £50k? car they'd not f%#< up!!!


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I didn't think it was possible to get a new car so wrong :x


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Think I would write to dealer and copy Audi CS and confirm that it's wrong, but you are prepared to keep it until they can get the one you ordered and then they pay for your insurance changes etc, and chuck in a few services as an apology.

Or just rturn it straight away and ask for a loan car of similar quality until the one you ordered and have a contact for arrives.

End of.

Also name & shame?


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Think I would have walked away without the car and refused to sign any collection papers until they told me what they were going to do about it.

Terrible service, should have been told about it as soon as they received the car


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm sure kev will make sure he's adequately compensated  what's really alarming is the dealer not realising the mistake and contacting him before the collection day!!'


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Part of it is my fault. I'm mega jet lag'd and just wanted out of there this morning. Normally I go through every option on the form. The colour was picked up in terms of the leather straight away and while all black is not really my thing I couldn't be bother to kick off. I only noticed the side protect thing missing on the motorway and the park assist when I went to put it in the garage.

Not sure what I'm going to do. Will check all the paper work when I get back home. But in agreement the dealer should check off the spec - they seem to get them on the invoice without issue....

Friggin iPhone and auto correct...


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

sorry but I didn't get what was wrong with the colour? can you post some pics of the car? which colour did you go for?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

But, apart from the interior and missing options, is it what you expected?

Do the sills fit?

Good luck mate must be gutted


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The leather I ordered was Rotor grey, not black. the external colour is fine.

I'm about to go and have a good look around it, but on first look all the sills and panel gaps are fine. 
The tyres fitted are bridgestones. I did ask if they put the reg on the wrong car, apparently not.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Do you think that it's possible you received the wrong car and someone else has yours ?


----------



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, seems like a few worrying issues coming out. Seems Audi must have rushed this model after the delays. My TTS is still two weeks away and I just had dealer confirm spec so all looks ok. Fair play Audi Oxford have been very good with all the delays and all that. Hope you get this sorted.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay, so nearly a week now.

Any update on 'fix' from Audi?

Presume either new car coming or very nice discount on wrong spec? Assuming you agree to accept the wrong car??


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

OK so my sepang blue tts being delivered to my house today. Wonder if its Toshiba's?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Please post up pics!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

sherry13 said:


> Please post up pics!!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ditto that, and especially of your side skirts!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm away this week, the money i paid for extras not fitted has been return - so theres a cheque waiting for me when i get home.
On the other bits, it's not life and death, OK they should have picked it up - but I'm told it was a fat finger entry error by the dealership. She's pretty devastated and i spoke to her, very apologetic and embarrassed about it all.

I'll get two free services and it's not worth the jumping up and down finger pointing and ranting.
Keeping the car. I'm sure i could have made a big deal about it and got another one ordered, but...


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I'm sure i could have made a big deal about it and got another one ordered, but...


must be having children has mellowed you :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's the whole thing since i moved to Thailand.. removing your bits and the ladyboy lifestyle, it just chills you out.










This just means i can use it as an excuse to get bored quicker and get another car later on... and the wife cant argue the point.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

I have to say if I just forked out £50k on a new car, I wouldn't settle for anything less than what I ordered.

This is a high ticket item, not a hot dog! It's Audi's problem and should make it right. :roll:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> I'm away this week, the money i paid for extras not fitted has been return - so theres a cheque waiting for me when i get home.
> On the other bits, it's not life and death, OK they should have picked it up - but I'm told it was a fat finger entry error by the dealership. She's pretty devastated and i spoke to her, very apologetic and embarrassed about it all.
> 
> I'll get two free services and it's not worth the jumping up and down finger pointing and ranting.
> Keeping the car. I'm sure i could have made a big deal about it and got another one ordered, but...


Fair enough, you're a much better person than plenty on here.

Hope it delivers what you expect, unlike the fella in the picture you posted later


----------



## Geoffa30 (Feb 12, 2015)

So refreshing to hear that someone dealt with things reasonably rather than kicking off trying to get a huge discount or sending the car back because it wouldn't sync with their phone.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The bits missing are not killer for me.
I wanted park assist only because I hate blank switches, but didn't like the extra bumper sensors.
Grey vs Black, it's not miles apart or came red!!!! So, I can live with that. The one I wanted was side protect.

I'm upto 40miles now, so nearly run in...


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I wanted park assist only because I hate blank switches


You're my new hero :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I had a chuckle at that, too. Even as a kid, I wondered what kind of higher spec existed for those switches to be filled. And that was in dad's Volvo 340 GL. What could the GLE have?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

It's time for me too. Tomorrow I shall hand in my Daytona grey Mk 2 TT and pick up a demo car Mk 3 in glacier white. It has done about 3000 miles. Any last minute advice for the handover? 
Secondly, I already have a polishing kit consisting of NXT Generation Tech Wax 2.0, clay bar, etc. Would you advise I give it a going over or rely on the manufacturer's treatment from new for a while. If yes, is it worth switching to a Meguiar's polish/sealer for a white car?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You're buying an ex demo car  
advice - hope it was a REALLY good deal..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I can feel the self doubt just about chiming in ......now :mrgreen:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

steve_collier21 said:


> It's time for me too. Tomorrow I shall hand in my Daytona grey Mk 2 TT and pick up a demo car Mk 3 in glacier white. It has done about 3000 miles. Any last minute advice for the handover?
> Secondly, I already have a polishing kit consisting of NXT Generation Tech Wax 2.0, clay bar, etc. Would you advise I give it a going over or rely on the manufacturer's treatment from new for a while. If yes, is it worth switching to a Meguiar's polish/sealer for a white car?


Dealer paint prep is shockingly shite in my experience..my brand new Ibis white S4 was covered in fallout especially around the rear quarters and bumpers. Got through nearly a litre of fallout remover (I use bilt chamber, better value) and several applications thereof before I clayed, polished and sealed it.
White is more likely than most to show up rust spots over time from industrial fallout ect embedding into the paint.


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the comments: picked up the car yesterday and nearly totally I am very happy with it. I did about 100 km last evening in sweeping Norwegian fjord roads where I live, in damp to wet weather.
Sure enough, the issues of the skirt gap and the doors needing a certain kind of shutting action are present in mine. I haven't inspected the prep minutely but I shall give it a proper going over at the weekend.
One thing out of the blue seems to be that Audi Connect will allow me to play audio files from a DLNA player on the net. This potentially might mean I can play from my NAS drive in the study at home if I can open up an accessible IP address. This would potentially obviate the need for filling up 128 GB SD cards. I'll look into this in the longer term.
If anyone wants reactions of mk2 vs mk3 maybe that would be appropriate for a different thread?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

steve_collier21 said:


> Thanks for the comments: picked up the car yesterday and nearly totally I am very happy with it. I did about 100 km last evening in sweeping Norwegian fjord roads where I live, in damp to wet weather.
> Sure enough, the issues of the skirt gap and the doors needing a certain kind of shutting action are present in mine. I haven't inspected the prep minutely but I shall give it a proper going over at the weekend.
> One thing out of the blue seems to be that Audi Connect will allow me to play audio files from a DLNA player on the net. This potentially might mean I can play from my NAS drive in the study at home if I can open up an accessible IP address. This would potentially obviate the need for filling up 128 GB SD cards. I'll look into this in the longer term.
> If anyone wants reactions of mk2 vs mk3 maybe that would be appropriate for a different thread?


Yes please a comparison would be good.I posted up a mk3 mini review topic but I think people were too shy or idle


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

steve_collier21 said:


> Thanks for the comments: picked up the car yesterday and nearly totally I am very happy with it. I did about 100 km last evening in sweeping Norwegian fjord roads where I live, in damp to wet weather.
> Sure enough, the issues of the skirt gap and the doors needing a certain kind of shutting action are present in mine. I haven't inspected the prep minutely but I shall give it a proper going over at the weekend.
> One thing out of the blue seems to be that Audi Connect will allow me to play audio files from a DLNA player on the net. This potentially might mean I can play from my NAS drive in the study at home if I can open up an accessible IP address. This would potentially obviate the need for filling up 128 GB SD cards. I'll look into this in the longer term.
> If anyone wants reactions of mk2 vs mk3 maybe that would be appropriate for a different thread?


Trying to connect to your home DLNA server over the internet is not going to happen, unless Audi connect supports VPN or tunneling (doubtful).

However, many mobiles/tablets have DLNA server capability (or you can at least get an app to provide the service) so you could access media stored on them if they were on the in-car wifi network.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have NO idea what is being talked about here. Like, this is totally foreign. I do know what VPN is though. But no idea how it relates to a car. If someone can help, that would be good. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Three pages and no pics??

Scandal


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

tt3600 said:


> Three pages and no pics??
> 
> Scandal


viewtopic.php?f=98&t=872874 :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Ok got the car. Let's say it was less than successful.
> Considering options of returning it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

considering the amount paid there is no way on earth i would accept a different car than the one i ordered especially the colour


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> The spec is not what I ordered, plus I paid for options not fitted to the car. I'm more disappointed with the lack of service.
> 
> Interior is not what I wanted and park assist, dimming mirrors and ACC all not fitted.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

